# England v Scotland



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

Purely the football match!

Are we watching? Do we still care?

England to win by two goals for me, unfortunately. Not promising to watch to the end.....


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 11, 2016)

Backed Scotland to win and a drawn match...


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2016)

Watching in trepidation, 3-1 Engerland for me, can't see us hurting them. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

I'll go 1-0 England & a poor game.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

IanG said:



			Watching in trepidation, 3-1 Engerland for me, can't see us hurting them. Hope I'm wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You think we'll score? Optimist!


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 11, 2016)

aye...remember Iceland!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2016)

Scotland 1-0


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			You think we'll score? Optimist!
		
Click to expand...


I'm hoping for an o.g.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

Think it looks like England have picked a good line up - if they have set up like it looks and play like those players do for their clubs the England might start to get a bit of identity.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think it looks like England have picked a good line up - if they have set up like it looks and play like those players do for their clubs the England might start to get a bit of identity.
		
Click to expand...

8 of them played v Iceland...just saying


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

IanG said:



			I'm hoping for an o.g.
		
Click to expand...

At least we're playing a striker who scores goals at club level!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			8 of them played v Iceland...just saying 

Click to expand...

All about the tactics and how they set up


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2016)

4-3-3 for Scotland, will soon see if it's bold or stupid...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All about the tactics and how they set up
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you are watching Phil &#128580;


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 11, 2016)

I took the cowardly option of over 2.5 goals. That way it doesn't matter who wins 2-1 or better...


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2016)

"Scotland have England a bit rattled.." - The commentators do talk some pure 'nonsense'


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2016)

3-0 England.


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2016)

good goal...


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nearly time to turn over to the snooker...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

But why that stupid dance?


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			But why that stupid dance?
		
Click to expand...


Because he's stupid.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Why not? Footy is not that serious, it's an entertainment, and given, it's not always, but goal celebrations are part of it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Why not? Footy is not that serious, it's an entertainment, and given, it's not always, but goal celebrations are part of it
		
Click to expand...

But it is stupid


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Look at the guys on the pitch. Have you spotted Einstein yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

Slime said:



			Because he's stupid.
		
Click to expand...

And there is why there is an issue with England fans - Liverpool striker scores for England in a big game to put them up and then the Man Utd fan insults him 

England for once are playing players in their right position and getting players playing how they do for their club and you get very well worked and taken goals like that. Very good patient play for England and then a burst of great play from Sterlimg starts it off


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			At least we're playing a striker who scores goals at club level!
		
Click to expand...

I take it back, get him off, greedy waster!


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surprised you are watching Phil &#63044;
		
Click to expand...


I hears a scouser on the radio today & he said that every scouser he knows is suppoorting Scotland tonight!
I just don't believe him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And there is why there is an issue with England fans - Liverpool striker scores for England in a big game to put them up and then the Man Utd fan insults him 

England for once are playing players in their right position and getting players playing how they do for their club and you get very well worked and taken goals like that. Very good patient play for England and then a burst of great play from Sterlimg starts it off
		
Click to expand...

You really do type some utter rubbish Phil. 
#halloffamer &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## delc (Nov 11, 2016)

Why are Scotland playing in pink rather than their normal blue shirts? Are they all poofs or something? It's not even as if the normal strips clash!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

delc said:



			Why are Scotland playing in pink rather than their normal blue shirts? Are they all *poofs *or something? It's not even as if the normal strips clash!
		
Click to expand...

Do you never ever have a read back at your posts before pressing the button to check to ensure you're not going to say something that's clearly either a shocking attitude or a poor choice of words ?!


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 11, 2016)

delc said:



			Why are Scotland playing in pink rather than their normal blue shirts? Are they all poofs or something? It's not even as if the normal strips clash!
		
Click to expand...

FIFA claim the white sleves on Scotland jersey clash.

As for your language...shocking


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 11, 2016)

delc said:



			Why are Scotland playing in pink rather than their normal blue shirts? *Are they all poofs or something?* It's not even as if the normal strips clash!
		
Click to expand...

Wow


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

delc said:



			Why are Scotland playing in pink rather than their normal blue shirts? Are they all poofs or something? It's not even as if the normal strips clash!
		
Click to expand...

Poofs? Really?
They weren't allowed to wear their blue kit because of colour clash


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2016)

I like pink. It's a nice colour. It's way better than orange, or insipid colours like beige.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 11, 2016)

delc said:



			Why are Scotland playing in pink rather than their normal blue shirts? Are they all poofs or something? It's not even as if the normal strips clash!
		
Click to expand...

That's enough internet for today...

#UnbelievableJeff


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I like pink. It's a nice colour. It's way better than orange, or insipid colours like beige.
		
Click to expand...

Is it pink or cerise? Definitely vivid...nice though


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Is it pink or cerise? Definitely vivid...nice though
		
Click to expand...

Don't care, I have several polos in this colour, and some trousers too.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Don't care, I have several polos in this colour, and some trousers too.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Delc,what's your thoughts on this? &#128514;


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And there is why there is an issue with England fans - Liverpool striker scores for England in a big game to put them up and then the Man Utd fan insults him 

England for once are playing players in their right position and getting players playing how they do for their club and you get very well worked and taken goals like that. Very good patient play for England and then a burst of great play from Sterlimg starts it off
		
Click to expand...


Phil ...................... chill out, it's just a bit of humour for God's sake.
And to be called out by you is just pure hypocrisy, but I'll leave that one there.

FWIW, fabulous goal and very well finished too.
John Stones looks to be Scotland's most dangerous player and I think England will get another couple after the break.


----------



## delc (Nov 11, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			FIFA claim the white sleves on Scotland jersey clash.

As for your language...shocking
		
Click to expand...

England traditionally play in all white shirts and Scotland play in all blue shirts, so why have they changed this? There should be no colour clash whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Such a good match it's all about the colour of shirts and Delc's disgraceful post.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Don't care, I have several polos in this colour, and some trousers too.
		
Click to expand...

Yep got one in that pink and also one in the baby pink - they are good colours to wear with grey trousers :thup:


----------



## delc (Nov 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Come on Delc,what's your thoughts on this? &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly comment!  :mmm:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep got one in that pink and also one in the baby pink - they are good colours to wear with grey trousers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Check Gok Wan out here &#128514;
Just bantz Phil &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Slime said:



			I hears a scouser on the radio today & he said that every scouser he knows is suppoorting Scotland tonight!
I just don't believe him.
		
Click to expand...

Not all.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

delc said:



			I couldn't possibly comment!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Scared of a lifetime ban?

I double dog dare you &#128556;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2016)

Anyone feeling inspired by Gareth yet? Has he injected any oomph into the England team?

Blacklist is on at 9. I'll be turning over for that at this rate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

At leat were not as bad as Messi & his countrymen &#128556;


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone feeling inspired by Gareth yet? Has he injected any oomph into the England team?

Blacklist is on at 9. I'll be turning over for that at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

Awful for a change, I know he's scored (couldn't get out of the way quick enough &#128514 but why are they continuing with that lazy sod who can't even get a start for his team (in the Prem)?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone feeling inspired by Gareth yet? Has he injected any oomph into the England team?

Blacklist is on at 9. I'll be turning over for that at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter how good the tailor is my Lord, he won't make a silk purse out of a collection of sow's ears.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Another well taken goal, hopefully they'll move up a gear now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

Another very good goal - quick sharp counter attack and very good finish. 

Think England are playing pretty well


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another very good goal - quick sharp counter attack and very good finish. 

Think England are playing pretty well
		
Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself. They've taken their goals well but are lucky to playing an even worse team than themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Cahill and Stones are not having the best of games, glad they haven't got a decent finisher.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Cahill and Stones are not having the best of games, glad they haven't got a decent finisher.
		
Click to expand...

As Cahill bags one... Don't slag anyone else please...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			As Cahill bags one... Don't slag anyone else please... 

Click to expand...

It's his defending that bothers me&#128515;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			It doesn't matter how good the tailor is my Lord, he won't make a silk purse out of a collection of sow's ears.
		
Click to expand...

I do get that but I'd like to see a pattern or system develop. England's players are good enough to be put into a decent system and for them to achieve a fair level. They can do better.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			It's his defending that bothers me&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately you don't need defenders tonight.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 11, 2016)

3 headed goals , I don't think I've ever seen that but not complaining.

When I saw the line up tonight I thought why Henderson and Dier together? Anyone would think we were playing Brazil but 3 goals up so again no complaints.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 11, 2016)

I think Scotland were the better team up to about the 53rd minute but it's been a woeful 10 minutes since. This could be a 6-0 humping.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

3-0 but 2 poor teams here.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 11, 2016)

Scotland plumbing new depths, even for us, we're the only team that can play ok yet never score and give goals away without trying, making whats looks like a very ordinary England side appear very good. Desperate stuff indeed.......at least we're used to it.


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Don't kid yourself. They've taken their goals well but are lucky to playing an even worse team than themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, it's more a battle of who has the worst defence.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 11, 2016)

Val said:



			Correct, it's more a battle of who has the worst defence.
		
Click to expand...

At least we are winning at something then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Fortunately you don't need defenders tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Score line is flattering us, going to be a difficult last 20 minutes for yourselves.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 11, 2016)

Sterling is pants


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

That was another very good move with some great link up play - the players are providing the movement and creating the space. Players like Rooney are not dropping to the CB's to pick up the ball - two aren't sitting deep , players like Lallana and Sterling aren't playing as wingers - it's far from world beating but it's a damn sight better than the two previous managers. Certainly the CB's and Deir need to sort the communication out. But it's all a step in a better direction


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2016)

Val said:



			Correct, it's more a battle of who has the worst defence.
		
Click to expand...

Think England's defence is the worst but the Scotland strikers are not having a great night. Stones is appallingly bad.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2016)

Taxi for Strachan methinks.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was another very good move with some great link up play - the players are providing the movement and creating the space. Players like Rooney are not dropping to the CB's to pick up the ball - two aren't sitting deep , players like Lallana and Sterling aren't playing as wingers - it's far from world beating but it's a damn sight better than the two previous managers. Certainly the CB's and Deir need to sort the communication out. But it's all a step in a better direction
		
Click to expand...

Allardyce only had 1 game!


----------



## Midnight (Nov 11, 2016)

Can someone tell me why Burke has not been given a chance for Scotland.  Young lad, full of running, can also score. Yes he is still raw but what have Scotland got to lose ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Can someone tell me why Burke has not been given a chance for Scotland.  Young lad, full of running, can also score. Yes he is still raw but what have Scotland got to lose ?
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of him


----------



## User62651 (Nov 11, 2016)

OK with Slovakia also winning tonight Scotland's WC 2018 qualification is effectively over........by November 2016! Should Strachan keep his job or is it all the players fault, for me Strachan is more or as able as anyone else in the picture so should probably stay unless he chooses to walk. Never expected to get anything at Wembley but ended up having to after previous 2 bad results. Disappointed again but not surprised tbh. Where is Euro 2020 being held again?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

Slime said:



			Taxi for Strachan methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Stuff that - Shanks pony for him!


----------



## User62651 (Nov 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Never heard of him
		
Click to expand...

Has helped Red Bull Leipzig to 2nd in Bundesliga this season after moving from Forest. Looks a prospect but wee Chesney doesn't rate him! Seems a no brainer to play him.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Never heard of him
		
Click to expand...

He plays his trade in Germany now, Forest sold him for Â£13 Million in Jan ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			OK with Slovakia also winning tonight Scotland's WC 2018 qualification is effectively over........by November 2016! Should Strachan keep his job or is it all the players fault, for me Strachan is more or as able as anyone else in the picture so should probably stay unless he chooses to walk. Never expected to get anything at Wembley but ended up having to after previous 2 bad results. Disappointed again but not surprised tbh. Where is Euro 2020 being held again?

Click to expand...

As much as England are now fully in control I think the scoreline isn't a reflection of the match, especially the first half, with a couple of decent finishers you could've easily gone in level or even 1 up.
You need a decent striker or 2.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			OK with Slovakia also winning tonight Scotland's WC 2018 qualification is effectively over........by November 2016! Should Strachan keep his job or is it all the players fault, for me Strachan is more or as able as anyone else in the picture so should probably stay unless he chooses to walk. Never expected to get anything at Wembley but ended up having to after previous 2 bad results. Disappointed again but not surprised tbh. Where is Euro 2020 being held again?

Click to expand...

He's failed miserably. Need to get a new guy in now so he can find his feet during what's left of this campaign and try to do better in the next one!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 11, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			OK with Slovakia also winning tonight Scotland's WC 2018 qualification is effectively over........by November 2016! Should Strachan keep his job or is it all the players fault, for me Strachan is more or as able as anyone else in the picture so should probably stay unless he chooses to walk. Never expected to get anything at Wembley but ended up having to after previous 2 bad results. Disappointed again but not surprised tbh. Where is Euro 2020 being held again?

Click to expand...

He will probably walk away.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 11, 2016)

I think FIFA need to throw the book at Scotland and England for the poppies..... big points deduction for both....


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2016)

okay so   no og then


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 11, 2016)

Not suprised by the performance. Dier and Rooney so ponderous and static. Stones a liability that will be found out by a better opposition. Cahill likewise. Sterling needs to actually look up and pay attention to whats around him.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 11, 2016)

Henderson again, Mr Nobody. Would anybody notice if he just sat down on the grass for 90 minutes?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2016)

Biggest test will be Spain on tuesday, I know it's a friendly but current performances are simply not good enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2016)

Well I thought that was one of the better England performances in the final third of the pitch 

Kept the ball well , patient build up , good injection of pace from the full backs , some very good link up play with Henderson and Lallana showing some of their Liverpool form in creating some good chances. Certainly could see a bit more of a pattern going forward. 

The back four defending though - Stones needs a strong partner next to him , Dier is supposed to be the sitting player but players just stroll past him.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 11, 2016)

At least I didn't add Scotland to my accumulator. 

Not a great advert for British football.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Never heard of him
		
Click to expand...

Hardly surprising given the English press refuse to accept that decent football is played beyond their border. I hasten to add that the decent football is not played to the north of their border.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do get that but I'd like to see a pattern or system develop. *England's players are good enough to be put into a decent system* and for them to achieve a fair level. They can do better.
		
Click to expand...

And there we will agree to differ.  Certainly at my club, and from what I see of others, I'm not seeing the English players as the stand outs, more the also rans.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 12, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Hardly surprising given the English press refuse to accept that decent football is played beyond their border. I hasten to add that the decent football is not played to the north of their border.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe they just know that most of us don't really care about Scottish football. 
Let's be honest it's not much better than Sunday league.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe they just know that most of us don't really care about Scottish football. 
Let's be honest it's not much better than Sunday league.
		
Click to expand...

But he plays in the Bundesliga, arguably a league with a better quality of football than the EPL, for the second placed team.

My argument wasn't about the quality of Scottish football,which is dire, it was about the parochial nature of the English sporting press.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2016)

I went up to bed to watch the 2nd half, and missed it all....ZzzzZZZ

Just read this thread from the start, and well.....what can you say.....I hear we do excuse the old and infirm at times...Oh, and I think Murph carries off wearing pink superbly :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			I went up to bed to watch the 2nd half, and missed it all....ZzzzZZZ

Just read this thread from the start, and well.....what can you say.....I hear we do excuse the old and infirm at times...Oh, and I think *Murph carries off wearing pink superbly* :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed; matches the whites of his eyes after Pieman's finished with him in the King's Headâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2016)

took the wife to the game last night. Good result.. ruined a bit by idiots in the crowd next to us.. he had a beer in his hands (I have no issues with this.. but he was so careless when holding it) so the first goal goes in.. we all jump up.. over the beer goes .. half of it on the family in front of me.. he couldnt give a stuff either when they had a go. Then kept standing up with it and spilling it..

had a fight a few rows down aswell lol

had to stop the wife from starting a fight with the guys next to us after they pushed an old man.. fiesty cow lol


----------



## ger147 (Nov 12, 2016)

Rumours that the England vs Scotland game is to be replayed as Nicola Sturgeon is not happy with the result...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2016)

Sat through it in the pub and to be honest thought England did enough without really getting out of second gear and Scotland were left to regret missing the chances their early play created. I didn't think England were great. Scotland will have played worse and won. I'm not sure about all this talk of Strachan getting sacked. How many managers have Scotland had in the last fifteen years? They can't all of have been poor managers. Is it impatience, lack of quality (and where does the blame for that lie). There were some good moments for the pinks early on but England were simply more ruthless in front of goal


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Rumours that the England vs Scotland game is to be replayed as Nicola Sturgeon is not happy with the result...
		
Click to expand...

3-0 isn't a big enough majority.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2016)

Back in the day when I was a lad the Scotland v England match was the second most important and exciting event of the year - following on fairly closely behind Christmas Day.  Today?  Meh!  As much as I'd love to be as excited these days it's gone...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Back in the day when I was a lad the Scotland v England match was the second most important and exciting event of the year - following on fairly closely behind Christmas Day.  Today?  Meh!  As much as I'd love to be as excited these days it's gone...
		
Click to expand...

For me rugby and tennis have taken over now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For me rugby and tennis have taken over now

Click to expand...

I was a serious squash fan until Peter Nicol did a dirty deed


----------



## IanG (Nov 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was a serious squash fan until Peter Nicol did a dirty deed 

Click to expand...

Let's not mention that shameful episode on public please...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was a serious squash fan until Peter Nicol did a dirty deed 

Click to expand...

Sold his soul for English gold.

Mind you, so did you and I:lol:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2016)

King Kenny belts the ball through the legs of Ray Clemence - I was there - right behind Clemence in line with Kenny - way up in the Celtic End - oh superfrabulous moment and joy unbridled - the likes of which I suspect I'll not experience again.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtDJu_Ge8Sw

If you look closely - nah - can't quite spot me and my brother up near the floodlight pylon.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 11, 2017)

Well that was exciting.

Remember when they used to joke about Scottish keepers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 11, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well that was exciting.

Remember when they used to joke about Scottish keepers.

Click to expand...

afters yesterday performance they still do &#128513;

Joking aside. Thought the first free kick was a booking for Cahill. Thought the second was a joke. thought the walls for both free kicks were a joke. Thought they were two of the best free kicks I have seen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2017)

Was Craig Gordon frightened of the ball? He didn't want to catch it and he did very well to get out of the way for the first goal &#128513;. It was Alan Rough all over again.

Either Forster or Butland will be the England keeper next match up.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Either Forster or Butland will be the England keeper next match up.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, but England seem hell bent on keeping Flapper Hart in the sticks for some reason.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 11, 2017)

Scott brown should have been sent off, match was dull until the last 5, two good free kicks though, hart should have got at least one of them, but it was the wall side they went in, so perhaps they should take some of the blame, England very lucky in the end to get a point, if we think we can compete at the highest level we have a long way to go.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jun 11, 2017)

Definition of being Scottish - A feeling of utter euphoria replaced with a swift boot in the balls.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 11, 2017)

Trainspotting.

Being Scottish can be brilliant for a few minutes but quickly reverts back to the usual.....[S word that rhymes with Kite]


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Trainspotting.

Being Scottish can be brilliant for a few minutes but quickly reverts back to the usual.....[S word that rhymes with Kite]
		
Click to expand...

Spite?


----------



## User62651 (Jun 11, 2017)

JT77 said:



			Scott brown should have been sent off, match was dull until the last 5, two good free kicks though, hart should have got at least one of them, but it was the wall side they went in, so perhaps they should take some of the blame, England very lucky in the end to get a point, *if we think we can compete at the highest level *we have a long way to go.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it's that bad, As demonstrated at Euro16 teams can easily set up not to lose rather than win. Portugal (hardly world beaters) won. Most internationals are close these days despite there often being a perceived gulf in class between sides.
Coming to Hampden shouldn't be easy for any international team and at 1-0 England looked home an dry. Those 2 free kicks were very unusual for Scotland, Griffiths took them both very well, Dembele's injury was a blessing for us as he couldn't get in the Celtic team earlier this season.
England could easily make the latter stages of the world cup, just need a bit of luck and trying to somehow avoid end of season burn out (EPL would not be sympathetic). Not sure about Joe Hart though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Hope so, but England seem hell bent on keeping Flapper Hart in the sticks for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

He plays for England like he did for City, yet Pep was ripped to bits for getting rid of England's No1. Peps problem was not getting rid of flapper ( which incidentaly was my nickname at Skool) but putting a clown in nets for a replacement.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 11, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well that was exciting.

Remember when they used to joke about Scottish keepers.

Click to expand...

Hmm didn't see much of the game, just the last ten mins or so but Gordon was definitely at fault for the equaliser. A bit more composure (was it Armstrong?) though and England would never have had the opportunity to lump that into the box.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Peps problem was not getting rid of flapper ( which incidentaly was my nickname at Skool)
		
Click to expand...

I'm banking that one like :whoo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I'm banking that one like :whoo:

that was auto spell mistake. It should say top shagger.

Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Jun 11, 2017)

Scotland are pish and Scottish football is pish yet England fail to be Scotland and Man City fail to be Celtic home or away.

I'm not for a minute suggesting Scotland or Celtic are as good as England or Man City, however, it's a stat worth mentioning


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 12, 2017)

I liked the look of the Scotland back four, especially Robertson, Mulgrew and Tierny.
Surprised and nervous that he picked Berra but he did OK, a bit at fault for the first goal maybe.
Brown had a bad game.

The England defence were quite poor especially Hart and Dier. Not up to England standard IMO.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 12, 2017)

Am I on my own thinking Joe Hart was not at fault for either of the Scottish goals and he is the best England have got? I find it strange he gets so much stick.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 12, 2017)

It's the same old England, hyped up to be better than we are. It's slow football with no tempo. Let's be honest we are crap.
As for Hart I don't think he was to blame for both goals, gotta give credit where it's due, they were great free kicks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2017)

Val said:



			Scotland are pish and Scottish football is pish yet England fail to be Scotland and Man City fail to be Celtic home or away.

I'm not for a minute suggesting Scotland or Celtic are as good as England or Man City, however, it's a stat worth mentioning
		
Click to expand...

Stats can be confusing though mate, them same stats say Scottish teams only managed 3 points out of a possible 12 and that's pish


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 12, 2017)

I stopped watching on 80mins - left the room and went into the garden - to come back in with two mins of injury time to play and Scotland 2-1 up.  My wife said to me 'you best not watch as England are bound to score if you do' I continued to watch as I jumped up and down


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Stats can be confusing though mate, them same stats say Scottish teams only managed 3 points out of a possible 12 and that's pish 

Click to expand...

It goes without saying, draws get you nothing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 12, 2017)

Not often I'll say this... But. Harry Kane you are my hero [for now]...


To see so many chins hit their collective chests was a joy to watch...


----------

